# Front door



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is front door which took me 4 days to strip 110 years worth of paint.
Sand with my RO 90
1 coat of stain and 2 coats of gloss varnish


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nice work mate. You are Australian I presume ?


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Brian C said:


> nice work mate. You are Australian I presume ?


Yes from Tasmania


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

And you are Dulux accredited too. Great stuff .


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Brian C said:


> And you are Dulux accredited too. Great stuff .


Yes I am accredited been in it about 3 years.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That is some great work you did.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

4 days! you devil you


----------

